# Meet the family lol



## belle_foudre (Oct 1, 2009)

So I have lots of pets besides the pair of rat girls I have, and I just wanted to share some pics I have of all of them!
We will start with the reptiles:
This is our biggest snake Athena (brazilian rainbow boa), she was a rescue we got a few months ago. She was living in horrible conditions, she was dehydrated and very skinny (you can clearly see her spine) Anyway this is a before:








And this is after we had her for about a month:
















These are our Ball Pythons, Zeus and Posidon:
















And this guy is Ajax, a Florida King Snake:








I think he has a cute face lol








This was our savannah monitor Zuri, he died about a month ago, he was so awsome, great personality, and he was very smart:








He was a big sweety, when he died he was 43 inches long and around 11lbs.
This is my fish (aquatic animals are my passion lol) He is a Oscar cichlid and he is 13 inches long
















Suprisingly my rattie girls are harder to take good pictures of than my fish. I have a few of them on my cell, but they look bad, and they just wont pose for shots lol
BTW: My rats are not used for feeders


----------



## belle_foudre (Oct 1, 2009)

It has been a struggle with her. She is a very picky eater, but she has come a long way since we got her. I have been trying to get a good picture of my girls they are so good looking! I'm hoping someone can help me with what kind of rats they are with pictures.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

good to see Athena has found a loving home.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Good that you saved Athena from bad conditions.
Snakes, like rats have a social stigma attached. People think they don't deserve as good care as dogs or cats, and it's very sad.
I have always wanted a Ball Python.
OH and Athena is a beautiful snake :3


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful snakes! Ajax looks like he is smiling in his close up, lol.


----------



## belle_foudre (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the complments! It has defanitly been a struggle with athena, she has been to the vet twice for antibiotics, but she is definitly getting better. She is a big female, a great specimen, and hopefully she will have a long heathly life ahead of her, maybe even a clutch of eggs for us lol. All the animals are great stress relievers!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hah, i know what you mean. My rabbit Syd i thought was a girl for a long time, then found she is HE xD poor thing probly has a complex now.
I think my next pet will be a ball python, I wanted a larger snake but I have limited space for a very large terrarium.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never had an interest in snakes, but Ajax is a cutie :]


----------

